# Air pressure



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

What does everyone run for tire pressure on their 2500hd's. Mine are set for 65 in the front and 80 in the rear. I have 245 75 16 hankook tires on now. Seems since i bought new tires (same size as stock) but different brand that it just beats me to death. Our roads are pretty crappy here but I can't remember ever getting beat this bad and i have alwasy ran this pressure. i really don't want to raise and lower the air pressure every time i put the plow on or load up bagged salt, so whats everyone else run?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What does the door say for pressure? Sounds like the backs could be a little lower without any problem.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

The door says 80psi but isn't that only valid with the original tires?


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i run 75 in the rear tires on my 2500hd. Helps out when I load my 2yard spreader to the max. I think they are at 70 in the front. Mine rides rough in the rear cuz of the timbrens. I'd knock it down to 70 or 75 and see if that helps.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dlcs;1251244 said:


> The door says 80psi but isn't that only valid with the original tires?


nope. I go with what the door says minus a few pounds.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

dlcs;1251244 said:


> The door says 80psi but isn't that only valid with the original tires?


no I don't believe so, its for any tire of the same size/ratings/etc I believe. The sidewall of the tire will say the max PSI for the tire.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Maximum psi on the tire says 80 psi.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks guys, i'm going to try dropping the rears down to 70 and see if that helps. if i rememeber correctly when I bought my new tires in the fall, the dealer said my old tires were worn more in the center, does that mean too high of pressure and not having enough load in the truck?


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Worn centers = too high of a pressure, evenly worn outer edges with less wear on center = too low.

I go by how the tire looks on a flat hard surface. Run my 8ply 285/75 16's at 50 psi front and rear.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Tires are filled with Nitrogen 60psi in front 80psi in rear (what the door says)


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I run 60psi front, 50 rear in the winter, the front end carries a greater percentage of the truck's mass with the plow on and ballast in the back and it does the same with the plow off and no ballast. I don't run a big sander or anything really heavy so I don't run my tires at the full 80 psi unless I know I'm going to load a heavy load.

I'd go by the door sticker for recommended pressures...so long as you're using 10 ply tires they meet the same basic spec for load capacity, minimum sidewall flex, etc. There should be two pressures indicated on the sticker, min and max; the 80psi is the max pressure that you use when you're loading up towards your upper load limit.

You might be noticing an increase in ride harshness with the new tires simply because they're a different tire and the sidewalls might be inherently stiffer, either because of the construction or because they're just new and the old ones had been flexing the sidewalls for 40,000 miles and were soft.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

sechracer;1251487 said:


> I go by how the tire looks on a flat hard surface. Run my 8ply 285/75 16's at 50 psi front and rear.


I've had a hard time finding 8 ply tires. The choices here seem to be 4 or 10 ply. I like 8 ply because it seems like the compound is a bit softer for more grip on snow and ice.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

70 all around for me. The truck rides better for me since I have all the weight of the plow and salter. To soft and the truck feels sluggish when turning.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Burkartsplow;1252032 said:


> 70 all around for me. The truck rides better for me since I have all the weight of the plow and salter. To soft and the truck feels sluggish when turning.


I dropped my rears down to 74 psi and what a difference. I have 1000lbs. in the back right now. Even with 1000lbs. and 800 psi, the truck roade rough as hell.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Burkartsplow;1252032 said:


> 70 all around for me. The truck rides better for me since I have all the weight of the plow and salter. To soft and the truck feels sluggish when turning.


How much weight is your salter when full, are you talking the one in your signature line?


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I keep about 55-60psi in back but no balast. If i I had ballast I probably keep at 75psi if it had traction.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

South Seneca;1251849 said:


> I've had a hard time finding 8 ply tires. The choices here seem to be 4 or 10 ply. I like 8 ply because it seems like the compound is a bit softer for more grip on snow and ice.


Thats because of the size of your tire. If you bump it up to a 265/75 16, (assuming you currently run a 245/75 16) it will make it easier.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...EOATSOWL&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes

thats the tire I run, but mine are 285's. they seem to wear good, second winter on them, and grip great. Also not noisy at all...


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

South Seneca;1251849 said:


> I've had a hard time finding 8 ply tires. The choices here seem to be 4 or 10 ply. I like 8 ply because it seems like the compound is a bit softer for more grip on snow and ice.


Load range C 6ply and Load range D 8ply. tires are becoming are becoming harder to find as many manufacturers have discontinued making them. Most are making "P" series, 4 ply and "E" 10 ply rated....


----------



## truckboy (Jul 8, 2010)

I think you will have to discuss this with good tire installer, because they knows on which kinds of roads and on what kind of tires, how much air pressure needs.
---------------------------------------------------------------
BMW Motorcycles | RVs For Sale


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

All depeds on the load rating of the tire and the load on the vehicle.

P(4ply)- between 35-44psi depending on tire.

C 6 ply- Run 50 pounds.

D 8 ply- Can safely run up to 65psi and as low as 50 psi.

E 10 ply- Can safely run up to 80psi but would not run lower than 65psi.

On higher ply rated tires, underinflation becomes a huge issue because the extra belting doesnt disperse heat as well, therefore an underinflated higher ply tire runs hotter. This means that its useful mileage is drastically decreased.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

70 frt 65 rear for me. It all has to do with what weight u have where .U sure as hell dont need 80 in the rear if ur not running a salter or trailering.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

mine says max 80PSI i run mine a little over 70 with no problems. my truck also has 265's for tires


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

brad96z28;1253471 said:


> 70 frt 65 rear for me. It all has to do with what weight u have where .U sure as hell dont need 80 in the rear if ur not running a salter or trailering.


Never thought of running more up front due to the plow. Sounds like a good idea. Even though door says 60, I think I'll try 70.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

My deisel engine and a heavy plow up front Is why. I dont have any weight in the rear at all. If am towing I will bump up the rear . Ya the door doesnt know what u are carrying for a load.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

HD 2500 stock tires - 265's
no ballast in bed

55 in front with blade, 45 without blade
45 in rear year round


----------

